# Dual mode decoder voltage set to high for DC



## Blade3562 (Mar 13, 2012)

So for Christmas the family gave money to buy some stuff for the layout, this turned into 5 Bachman DCC On Board steam engines (2:2-6-0s, 2:2-8-0s, 1:4-6-0).

However on the 2-8-0s the decoders are all out of whack for my DC setup (One of them makes a high pitched squeal so I will be sending it to Bachmann for repairs.)

The on 2-8-0 does not start moving until the power is at the Red Zone on a Kato power pack. I will get the voltmeter out and take measurements in a little bit. I sent an email to the store that sold them to me, and will send Bachmann one tonight as well, any other possible faster options? I just want to use them lol!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Option one (best): Buy a DCC system to run your trains!
Option two: Don't buy DCC equipped engines.
Option three (worst): Take the decoders out of the engines.

And it's not a setting or adjustment to the DCC decoder to make it run a certin way in DC, it's just the way the decoder is sucking up and wasting power. With a good dual mode decoder you will have a lot less loss and a better DC performance curve. Bachmann decoders have a really bad loss curve!


----------



## Blade3562 (Mar 13, 2012)

The only way these engines are sold new is with dual mode decoders nowadays, someone said the 2-8-0 should have jumper clips, but I could find no such thing. The 4-6-0 runs great throughout the entire power range! I was debating DCC but it seems to get very complicated and expensive, plus all of my Cab Forwards are DC as the sound doesn't sound like a true Cab Forward and I plan on running a speaker system below my real layout!

I plan on going DCC at some point, so should I just invest in some high priced good decoders? I wouldn't remind removing the board as a full DCC layout is at least 10 years away.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Blade3562 said:


> full DCC layout is at least 10 years away.


OH my goodness!!! 
In ten years they are going to be controlling trains with your mind not a DCC system.:laugh::laugh::laugh:

If your not going to be going DCC anytime soon pull the decoders!


----------



## Blade3562 (Mar 13, 2012)

Ya no real expansion budget but I bought them so I'd be ready. I'll just call Bachmann Monday to find out my solution. Maybe they will send an extra board!


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

If you bought one less engine you could have bought a DCC system. If two less engines you could have bought a DCC system and decoders for your other engines.

At the moment however, I'd take them to the shop you bought them from and have them check them out on both a DC track and a DCC track. In a Dual mode DCC decoder there is a bit to allow DC operation. Have the shop check that this feature is enabled.


----------



## Blade3562 (Mar 13, 2012)

The problem was I had no engines! Traded all my diesels for tram stuff.

Been toying around to no avail! Will visit the LHS Tuesday when they open!


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I second Sean's first option entirely.Even if you can get your locos to run on DC,they still will run quite poorly compared to their DCC performance.To start with,Bachmann's OEM decoders aren't the best around...I have one and it's a fair runner,not great and it's on DCC (with DC turned off).

With five locos on hand,I certainly would be considering a DCC set.Removing the decoders is an option...the locos would then run nicely on DC...but I believe you would regret doing this in a near future.Having them on DCC means a lot...you could enjoy your locos to their full potential.One big point to consider...with DCC you can operate them independently from one another at the same time,wich you can't do on DC without an elaborate block control and multiple power supplies.

I understand you might be a little tight on budget,but if you look around on the web or better still,ask our friend NIMT,may be he can supply you with a Zephyr set at a very good price.You then could enjoy your locos fully and you'd also be ready for whatever else you may want to have in the future.BTW,I don't recommend bottom line systems,they lack so many features so they're not worthed the savings.

You may have a defective loco but it's hard to tell on DC.Still,you can talk to the Bachmann's service people in Philadelohia,they are very nice and Bachmann's warranty is very good to my knowledge.


----------

